# Occupant Load for an Indoor Sports Facility



## jrsarch59

I am trying to determine the occupant load from table 1004.1.1 for an indoor sports facility (Using the 2009 IBC).  The facility will be a 180' x 300' (54,000 s.f.) clear span metal building used for indoor sports activities such as a soccer field.  What  "Floor Area Per Occupant" should I use?  There isn't a specific "Function" to calculate the occupant load.  The closest one is Assembly Standing Space but that would give me an occupant load of 10,800, using 5 net per s.f., which is absurd.  I've read that you can use 50 Gross for "Participation Sport" but can that be justified since it is not in the table?


----------



## mark handler

One major problem is secondary uses. A school soccer field will be use for assembly and graduation functions. You need to look at worst case scenario.


----------



## fatboy

I agree with Mark, you really do have to calculate for worse case scenario, largest possible OL.


----------



## cda

mark handler said:
			
		

> One major problem is secondary uses. A school soccer field will be use for assembly and graduation functions. You need to look at worst case scenario.


Any seating or viewing area , snack bar, pro shop, etc??

What is the sq ft break up or is it just one wide open building


----------



## Frank

Use 50 as an exercise room.


----------



## bptp32

without more info I would use Table 1004.1.1 and categorize the use as similar to an ice rink with the participant sports area as 50 sq foot per person.  I would then use the same table to determine the seating area as a separate occupant calculations to determine the total occupant load of the entire structure.  example 50000sq ft divided by the 50 = 1000  and 4000 sq ft as seating area divided by 15 = 266 or if bleacher seating divide the total length of the seating area divided by 1.5 per 1004.7  hope this helps


----------



## mn joe

I agree that an occupant load of 10800 is absurd for this structure.  I would not call this an assembly use building.  Based on the applicant's stated use as an indoor sports facility (which is not listed in table1004.1.1) I would pick the closest listed use as "skating rinks, swimming pools with an occupant load of 50 gross (from 2006 IBC).


----------



## jrsarch59

Thanks all.  The building is only an indoor sports complex (not part of a school).  There is a different structure that is connected but fire separated (2-hours) that has the main entry, kitchen, concessions, sports equipment & clothing shop, restrooms, etc.  The sports area in question will have a basketball court, baseball field/soccer field combined, three batting cages and an open space for exercise/work out equipment.


----------



## steveray

The OL WILL be abused at some point....That being said you can use the 50 per, but you want to get together with your Fire Marshal or whomever will be resposible for enforcing the OL after you sign the CofO.  You may want to up it from the 50 if you have proper exiting and such....OL shall be posted and when they want to have a concert or graduation or wrestling match or whatever...someone gets to go be the bad guy and that person's input needs to be gooten at the plan review stage IMHO.

  In a different life I was the AHJ on a 1000,000ft bubble building that was supposed to be set up the same way.....Now I hear they have dogshows and dances and all kinds of functions there....Nothing like a building of that size with no sprinklers filled with people dancing in the dark...


----------



## cda

""The sports area in question will have a basketball court, baseball field/soccer field combined, three batting cages and an open space for exercise/work out equipment. """

compute for each area, some have treated the bating cages like bowling and used that OL factor.


----------



## cda

You can also post the floor plan with dimenions and we can give you an opinion of what it should be


----------



## JPohling

each batting cage has an occupant load of 1  or there will be problems.  outside the cage is a different story


----------



## cda

JPohling said:
			
		

> each batting cage has an occupant load of 1  or there will be problems.  outside the cage is a different story


How about my batting coach


----------



## JPohling

typically coaching is done from outside of the cage


----------



## TheCommish

Consider the story and video below, and the statement of every other applicant "it will never..."

I saw this on another forum.

•	This link will take you to a time lapse video of the almost overnight transformation of a gym to a concert hall in our jurisdiction. The original building was built just a couple of years ago and there was a great gnashing of teeth when they were told they had to sprinkle. We heard things like, "it will never be anything but volleyball courts". This charity event featured Foreigner and Styx as it's headliners.





Jimmy Williams

Fire Marshal

Montgomery County, Tx


----------



## mtlogcabin

I like to figure the exiting as the area having an OL of 15 per sq ft. I have no problem using the OL of 50 per sq ft for other code requirements such as plumbing fixtures, ventilation etc..

You can't add exits to a building but you can require additional safety measures for "special events" when they occur.


----------



## fatboy

Easier to add exits at design/construction. We have an "events" center, calculated OL at 5 sf/person, around 8000, and exiting designed. When George W. was here, twice, they packed around 10K in there. No, we didn't try to shut it down..........


----------



## Bobbi_O

I know this is an older thread but I have a questions regarding Indoor Sports Facility Occupancy or in my case an Indoor Practice Facility.  A-4 Occupancy includes spectators. A-3 does not. How many 'people' would be considered spectators? A definition for spectator can be one person, however getting around the code could benefit using A-4 vs A-3. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## cda

Do they have bleachers or some type of other seating???


What is it mainly used for??


*303.5 Assembly Group A-4. *
Group A-4 occupancy includes assembly uses intended for viewing of indoor sporting events and activities with spectator seating including, but not limited to: 


Arenas
Skating rinks 
_Swimming pools_ 
Tennis courts 


That would kind of be my criteria

Who owns the building school district, college, private??


----------



## Bobbi_O

University practice facility (football, lacrosse, etc)
Maybe benches, no bleachers
Concept, schematic phase so we don't have a lot of details but I think the side lines are 20'. 
NY State location


----------



## cda

Sorry 

You want it to be an A-4???

I think it is easy to get there in a university setting.

Facility could be used for a lot of things

I guess if needed indicate a few portable bleachers


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> Sorry
> 
> You want it to be an A-4???
> 
> I think it is easy to get there in a university setting.
> 
> Facility could be used for a lot of things
> 
> I guess if needed indicate a few portable bleachers



What are you sorry about?
A-4 occupancy would allow the area increase and there is also an exception to not require sprinklers. The facility would be design just for sports practice. Not for graduation etc. Good idea on the portable bleachers. I would feel more comfortable with that.
Thanks


----------



## Bobbi_O

PS The A-4 is how the designers are presenting this.


----------



## cda

Bobbi_O said:


> What are you sorry about?
> A-4 occupancy would allow the area increase and there is also an exception to not require sprinklers. The facility would be design just for sports practice. Not for graduation etc. Good idea on the portable bleachers. I would feel more comfortable with that.
> Thanks




I read to fast and miss the meaning


----------



## cda

Small building??


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> Small building??


No 80-90,000 sf...football field with short track


----------



## cda

So What building code and edition are you using???????????

2015 IBC requires sprinklers at 12000


----------



## Bobbi_O

2015 IBC with NYS supplement.  

_§BC507.4 Sprinklered, one-story buildings.
The area of a Group A-4 building no more than one story above grade plane of other than Type V construction, or the area of a Group B, F, M or S
building no more than one story above grade plane of any construction type, shall not be limited where the building is provided with an automatic sprinkler system throughout in accordance with Section BC903.3.1.1 and is surrounded and adjoined by public ways or yards not less than 60 feet (18 288 mm) in width.

Exceptions:

  1. Buildings and structures of Type I or II construction for rack storage facilities that do not have access by the public shall not be limited
  in height, provided that such buildings conform to the requirements of Sections BC507.4 and BC903.3.1.1 and Chapter FC32 of the
  International Fire Code.

2. The automatic sprinkler system shall not be required in areas occupied for indoor participant sports, such as tennis, skating,_
_  swimming and equestrian activities in occupancies in Group A-4, provided that both of the following criteria are met:

  2.1. Exit doors directly to the outside are provided for occupants of the participant sports areas.

  2.2. The building is equipped with a fire alarm system with manual fire alarm boxes installed in accordance with Section BC907._


----------



## cda

Bobbi_O said:


> 2015 IBC with NYS supplement.
> 
> _§BC507.4 Sprinklered, one-story buildings.
> The area of a Group A-4 building no more than one story above grade plane of other than Type V construction, or the area of a Group B, F, M or S
> building no more than one story above grade plane of any construction type, shall not be limited where the building is provided with an automatic sprinkler system throughout in accordance with Section BC903.3.1.1 and is surrounded and adjoined by public ways or yards not less than 60 feet (18 288 mm) in width.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> 1. Buildings and structures of Type I or II construction for rack storage facilities that do not have access by the public shall not be limited
> in height, provided that such buildings conform to the requirements of Sections BC507.4 and BC903.3.1.1 and Chapter FC32 of the
> International Fire Code.
> 
> 2. The automatic sprinkler system shall not be required in areas occupied for indoor participant sports, such as tennis, skating,_
> _  swimming and equestrian activities in occupancies in Group A-4, provided that both of the following criteria are met:
> 
> 2.1. Exit doors directly to the outside are provided for occupants of the participant sports areas.
> 
> 2.2. The building is equipped with a fire alarm system with manual fire alarm boxes installed in accordance with Section BC907._





Without seeing a floor plan,,, I do not think you meet the exception and I would not allow the exception


----------



## steveray

You still have to sprinkler anything that is not an athletic field in the building such as bathrooms ans storage rooms and such...


----------



## cda

""""" Indoor Practice Facility.  """"


----------



## cda

steveray said:


> You still have to sprinkler anything that is not an athletic field in the building such as bathrooms ans storage rooms and such...




I am thinking that an   """"" Indoor Practice Facility. """"


Is not equal to the examples of an A-4

https://admin.xosn.com/pics14/640/QV/QVTNDNQXXGUOXUU.20071213201037.jpg


Send it up and see if it flies past the AHJ???


----------



## steveray

And if there is spectator seating, sprinkler that too....I believe the intent is just the "sports areas" because of low OL and lack of "stuff" on the "fields" to burn, that is why you get the pass on FS


----------



## cda

Plus limited occupant load


----------



## cda

Also if you take 

80000 and divide by 300 which would also kick in sprinklers

You come up with 266 sq ft per person??


So not sure what occupant load is being assigned to this practice field.


----------



## DuaneW

Here in North Dakota they even have to sprinkler Indoor Ice rinks even if it is to be be used as pratice do to the fact that any time they could use it for another event then the propose of  that building changes.


----------



## steveray

cda said:


> Also if you take
> 
> 80000 and divide by 300 which would also kick in sprinklers
> 
> You come up with 266 sq ft per person??
> 
> 
> So not sure what occupant load is being assigned to this practice field.



20? How many people do you have in a soccer match at a time?


----------



## cda

steveray said:


> 20? How many people do you have in a soccer match at a time?





Just doing some math to see if sprinklers are needed over 300

So dividing sq ft by 300 you get an ol factor of 266

Lot of area for one person 


And it is an """ Indoor Practice Facility. """"


So could have 301 people in there easily 


282' by 282 '???


----------



## cda

This team has 27 on the roster:

https://www.mlssoccer.com/rosters/2017/chicago-fire

Does not include all the other handlers


----------



## steveray

If it is ALL participant sport, you don't need sprinklers at all per Ex. #2 listed above....Kind of a funny little glitch if you ask me....


----------



## cda

Not thinking it is equal to 







Arenas
Skating rinks 
_Swimming pools_ 
Tennis courts


----------



## cda

More

Gymnasiums (without spectator seating)


----------



## cda

Xxxxxxxxx cxxxxxx


----------



## cda

Just be like the Wright Brothers:::


See if it flys


----------



## steveray

The OP is about 3yrs older than the current discussion...


----------



## cda

steveray said:


> The OP is about 3yrs older than the current discussion...



Caught

Guess the thread permit has not expired yet


----------



## cda

University practice facility (football, lacrosse, etc)
Maybe benches, no bleachers
Concept, schematic phase so we don't have a lot of details but I think the side lines are 20'.
NY State location


Still do not think it is :::

*303.5 Assembly Group A-4. *
Group A-4 occupancy includes assembly uses intended for viewing of indoor sporting events and activities with spectator seating including, but not limited to:


----------



## cda

So let's hear possible occupant load numbers ??


----------



## cda

Ok I got the 

Unofficial

Offical answer 

When there are seats or room for over 50 spectators


----------



## sergoodo

cda said:


> So let's hear possible occupant load numbers ??



The youtube video exposes a problem with the indoor sport space.  For the indoor sport facility I recommend the exit # & size be designed to comply with a 15 sf assembly load factor ....THEN an occupancy calculation using the load factor for exercise rooms @ 50sf gross.  This will be the "official" posted & enforced occupancy of the space and also allows appropriate parking(zoning) and plumbing calculations.  Parking & plumbing based on 15sf factor can be a budget buster and kill an indoor sport facility development.

...so if the owner bootlegs a rock concert in the facility, no worries about attendees concluding they were victimized by deficient exits.


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> Do they have bleachers or some type of other seating???
> What is it mainly used for??
> 
> *303.5 Assembly Group A-4. *
> Group A-4 occupancy includes assembly uses intended for viewing of indoor sporting events and activities with spectator seating including, but not limited to:
> Arenas
> Skating rinks
> _Swimming pools_
> Tennis courts
> 
> That would kind of be my criteria
> 
> Who owns the building school district, college, private??




BC507.4 states:
_§BC507.4 Sprinklered, one-story buildings.
of other than Type V construction, or the area of a Group B, F, M or S 

Exceptions:
1. Buildings and structures of Type I or II construction for rack storage 
facilities that do not have access by the public shall not be limited 
in height, provided that such buildings conform to the requirements of 
Sections BC507.4 and BC903.3.1.1 and Chapter FC32 of the 
  International Fire Code.
2. The automatic sprinkler system shall not be required in areas
  occupied for indoor participant sports, such as tennis, skating,
  swimming and equestrian activities in occupancies in Group A-4,
  provided that both of the following criteria are met:_
_  2.1. Exit doors directly to the outside are provided for occupants of
  the participant sports areas.
  2.2. The building is equipped with a fire alarm system with manual fire
  alarm boxes installed in accordance with Section BC907._​
Is there a definition for "Participant sports" anywhere?
Do the spectators require seating or fixed seats?


----------



## cda

Bobbi_O said:


> BC507.4 states:
> _§BC507.4 Sprinklered, one-story buildings.
> of other than Type V construction, or the area of a Group B, F, M or S
> 
> Exceptions:
> 1. Buildings and structures of Type I or II construction for rack storage
> facilities that do not have access by the public shall not be limited
> in height, provided that such buildings conform to the requirements of
> Sections BC507.4 and BC903.3.1.1 and Chapter FC32 of the
> International Fire Code.
> 2. The automatic sprinkler system shall not be required in areas
> occupied for indoor participant sports, such as tennis, skating,
> swimming and equestrian activities in occupancies in Group A-4,
> provided that both of the following criteria are met:_
> _  2.1. Exit doors directly to the outside are provided for occupants of
> the participant sports areas.
> 2.2. The building is equipped with a fire alarm system with manual fire
> alarm boxes installed in accordance with Section BC907._​
> Is there a definition for "Participant sports" anywhere?
> Do the spectators require seating or fixed seats?




Sports that people participate in??


It gives examples 


_such as tennis, skating,_


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> Sports that people participate in??
> 
> 
> It gives examples
> 
> 
> _such as tennis, skating,_



Correct...what about practice for football, lacrosse etc with limited spectators for a college? Since the code specifically states participant sports in this section, and not in chapter 3 where A-4 is described I think that ' 'participant sports' here may be more specific.


----------



## cda

They are participating in sports 

Practice or a real game


----------



## ADAguy

Now we get to where the ball meets the field so to speak, its a Field House/practice facility. Big as an aircraft hanger but with no fixed bleachers/restrooms, etc. Consider that in addition to team sports, band practices, graduation events, rodeos, dog shows, emergency evacuation shelter and other events could also be held in it. Could be as dense as 15sq.ft up to 50 sq'ft..
Have you checked with local fire?


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> They are participating in sports
> 
> Practice or a real game


Practice.  Different sports.


----------



## Bobbi_O

ADAguy said:


> Now we get to where the ball meets the field so to speak, its a Field House/practice facility. Big as an aircraft hanger but with no fixed bleachers/restrooms, etc. Consider that in addition to team sports, band practices, graduation events, rodeos, dog shows, emergency evacuation shelter and other events could also be held in it. Could be as dense as 15sq.ft up to 50 sq'ft..
> Have you checked with local fire?



 The practice facility would be just for the college use. The plan is to not use it for other events such as graduation or prom's etc.   there is another arena and stadium for that use. I believe we have discussed this with our fire Marshall's but I could  talk to them tomorrow  for more detail. It is a large facility with restrooms. The field should be only for 150 people.  We recently received updated drawings so the questions keep coming. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## cda

Let's start over 

What is your code search goal?

Construction type 

No sprinklers

Other


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> Let's start over
> 
> What is your code search goal?
> 
> Construction type
> 
> No sprinklers
> 
> Other


Goal now is to define indoor participant sports (BC507.4). §BC303.5 Assembly Group A-4 definition does not mention indoor participant sports. The indoor practice facility is for college sports. 
From Wikipedia: _A _*spectator sport*_ is a __sport__ that is characterized by the presence of spectators, or watchers, at its competitions. Spectator sports may be __professional sports__ or __amateur sports__. They often are distinguished from _*participant sports,*_ which are more __recreational__.  
_
The structure is type IIB. The spectator area has not yet been defined. Should spectator seating be a certain number? Is there a minimum? The code does not get this detailed. Does this project comply with an A-4 occupancy to use the no sprinkler exception?


----------



## cda

Your asking me

1. No it does not meet the exemption from sprinklers 

2. I am sticking with 50 either seats or spectator standing area, to drive meeting spectator


----------



## ADAguy

Will there be any fixed spectator seating?


----------



## Bobbi_O

cda said:


> Your asking me
> 
> 1. No it does not meet the exemption from sprinklers
> 
> 2. I am sticking with 50 either seats or spectator standing area, to drive meeting spectator



Thanks good to hear.  Always good to hear other interpretations


----------



## Bobbi_O

ADAguy said:


> Will there be any fixed spectator seating?


Schematic design is not showing seats yet


----------

